# 1966: convert from column to floor shift (auto)



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

My car has a column shift with a powerglide. The guy who sold it to me gave me a factory automatic console with shifter. I'd like to install it now.

Does anyone have a template I can use to cut the hole in the tunnel? I don't know the dimensions or location.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The auto just uses a cable to actuate the trans, so you dont' have to cut a huge hole in the floor like a 4 sp. I don't know an exact location, but if you have the console and fab everything up to fit as you like that should be close. If you find later it's wrong, then fill and redrill. Hopefully someone will have more usefull info for you..:cheers


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

My next problem is how to find a shifter cable and the correct brackets. Ames doesn't have them anymore. Does anyone know who else might sell them? I'm not thrilled about buying some repo stuff from eBay, but I may have to go that way.


----------



## douglaso_brien (Mar 24, 2011)

did you ever find a template for the shifter install? im looking for the same thing and also the hardware. I dont want to just cut holes in my floorboard and quess where to put it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Shiftworks.com has the cable and the conversion kit with the trans pan bracket. their cables are much more flexible than the stock units so the will resist kinking as the originals are prone to do with the slapstick or his/hers. If you need a shifter i have a perfect one i restores with new handle and button for a 66' PM me if your interested and i will send pics, i ended up swithcing to TH400 and modified a B&M ratchet shifter to fit inside my stock console. The hole is 1 1/2" hole saw just to drivers side of top of hump there is a rubber weather boot on the cable that will cover the hole so no water gets up under the carpet, i think shiftworks also has a template for location. Main thing is you want a nice gentle "S" sweep down to the c-clip bracket on the trans pan.










http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the column should be changed to the non shift one or at least remove the shift lever \ indicator from the column.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I will be doing that Pontiac when i put the interior back in after paint, everything is only loose fit as i will have to take it all back out to put carpet in, but thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Torpedo51:

I just bought an engine lift to pull my trans and motor. I have a manual trans car that was converted to be an automatic. The floor was patched up and everything. Anyways, once I pull the trans I'm not putting the auto trans back in the car. So I have an auto console with the shifter I won't be using. The console is rough but I have all the auto brackets/cable which will be no longer of use to me. 

I'm not sure if the brackets were different for what years. Please chime in if anyone knows otherwise. I know the console is completely different, just not sure of the hardware.

My GTO is a 70. If your interested I can post a picture of what I have.


----------

